# Cerwin Vega Stroker 12



## Sel The Don (Feb 21, 2020)

So how would you rate these subs compared to new 1000 watt RMS subs? Are they still worth picking up? 

I'm getting a few bits together, I've picked up a few old school amps and headunits and now looking for old school subs to get together so any input will be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------

